# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  934 ألف شخص يغطون اكتتاب "أسترا" السعودية بنسبة 236% في 4 أيام

## حسان القضاة

أعلنت شركة "سامبا كابيتال" -المستشار المالي، مدير اكتتاب مجموعة "أسترا" الصناعية- أن نسبة التغطية ارتفعت بنهاية اليوم الرابع أول من أمس الثلاثاء 29-7-2008 إلى

أكثر...

----------

